# Irons Test



## bernix (Apr 25, 2012)

The Austrian Golf Magazine has completed a test of new (and fairly new) iron models. Contrary to GM the Golfrevue awards Gold, Silver and Bronze medals to the models tested. Here are the results

category Players' irons
Gold: Mizuno MP69
Silver: Titleist CB Forged
Bronze: PING I20, TM MB, Titleist MB Forged

category Game Improvement
Gold: Mizuno MP59
Silver: Cobra AMP
Bronze: TM R11

category Super Game Improvement
Gold: Callaway RAZR XF
Silver: Nike VRS
Bronze: TM RBZ MAX

If interested in details (commentaries, other models tested) leave me a message


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 25, 2012)

bernix said:



			The Austrian Golf Magazine has completed a test of new (and fairly new) iron models. Contrary to GM the Golfrevue awards Gold, Silver and Bronze medals to the models tested. Here are the results

category Players' irons
Gold: Mizuno MP69
Silver: Titleist CB Forged
Bronze: PING I20, TM MB, Titleist MB Forged

category Game Improvement
Gold: Mizuno MP59
Silver: Cobra AMP
Bronze: TM R11

category Super Game Improvement
Gold: Callaway RAZR XF
Silver: Nike VRS
Bronze: TM RBZ MAX

If interested in details (commentaries, other models tested) leave me a message
		
Click to expand...



Strange to see the MP59 in the GI category! and getting a gold for it. Wonder if they are more forgiving than my MP53, surly not?!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 25, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Strange to see the MP59 in the GI category! and getting a gold for it. Wonder if they are more forgiving than my MP53, surly not?!
		
Click to expand...

They aren't "spade iron" forgiving a-la PING, but they seemed pretty forgiving when I hit them. There's a reason they put that black/nickel insert in the back


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice looking Iron the MP59 cant see how that can be called a GI club though.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Apr 25, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Strange to see the MP59 in the GI category! and getting a gold for it. Wonder if they are more forgiving than my MP53, surly not?!
		
Click to expand...

God dont tell me that - one of the reasons I havent stupidly changed by 8 month old 53's to the lush 59's is because I'm assuming they are a little 'less' forgiving.

Must resist a fitting.....


----------



## CMAC (Apr 25, 2012)

bernix said:



			The Austrian Golf Magazine has completed a test of new (and fairly new) iron models. Contrary to GM the Golfrevue awards Gold, Silver and Bronze medals to the models tested. Here are the results

category Players' irons
Gold: Mizuno MP69
Silver: Titleist CB Forged
Bronze: PING I20, TM MB, Titleist MB Forged

category Game Improvement
Gold: Mizuno MP59
Silver: Cobra AMP
Bronze: TM R11

category Super Game Improvement
Gold: Callaway RAZR XF
Silver: Nike VRS
Bronze: TM RBZ MAX

If interested in details (commentaries, other models tested) leave me a message
		
Click to expand...

excellent, and to think I seriously considered swapping my beautiful MP69's for the bronze placed i20's, I must have been the victim of a cruel medical experiment that day


----------

